

Why isn't New Orleans Mother's Day parade shooting a 'national tragedy'? - weej
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/may/15/new-orleans-shooting-not-national-news

======
geeknik
Because it wasn't a false flag operation perpetrated by the government, it was
just a normal act of violence that happens every day across the country. Sandy
Hook = False flag operation to start disarming the populace. Boston = False
flag operation to see how easy it would be to declare martial law in a major
US city. =)

------
EvilLook
Because George Bush doesn't care about black people./s

